# Do You Have a Hoosier/ Sellers Cabinet?



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

I was just hoping to see pictures of some different antique kitchen cabinets people on here might have. I'm thinking about refinishing mine since its not an original color. The main problem is I think it was some kind of gray yucky color. If it was, it's not going to go back to the originals!! I've searched and searched online for pictures of mine but can't find one like it. Does anyone have any ideas for finding more pics? Mine is a Sellers.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Not sure what mine is and I don't have a picture of it. It does have it's original paint and decorations on it though. It's white (rather worn white by now) with red trim. I have it in my sewing room and use it for storage. I even use the flour sifter to store ribbons and such!

Several years ago I was at a friend's mother's home. She had a Hoosier cabinet that she'd stripped, stained (oak stain) and varnished. It was gorgeous!


----------



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

I love the old paint on them! I'd rather have that than the stripped and stained oak one. I'm trying to find a picture of mine to post that doesn't show it with clutter on it(ha ha) My house is too small for all our stuff...


----------



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

hope this worked


----------



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)




----------



## Linda J (Oct 13, 2002)

Mine is gum wood, natural stain. I use tung oil on it once a year.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh my.........mine looks awful. It is painted white on the outside and mustard yellow inside. It is in my basement. My husband kept after me to throw it away until we went to Jackson, WY for our 25th wedding anniversary. A day walking about town and in the shops showed him his wife's "junk" wasn't as much junk as he thought. We plan to restore it and I will probably paint it because I think it was painted initially.

There are a ton of websites about them. Do a google image search and you may come up w/ a match. MIne has no tag on it and I haven't found one JUST like it either.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I have one that is in the middle of being refinished. I have stripped it of 4 layers of paint but the first layer was called spring green and I took some of it and had it matched. Now I am not going to have a spring green hoosier in my house so it will be ivory lace with spring green accents. I will post a picture when I finish it hopefully in a couple weeks if I can learn how to post pictures.


----------



## Emmy D (Sep 7, 2009)

Mine was never painted just stained and varnished, it is beautiful and old, I really need to research the company who made it. It has a pull out metal/enamal work surface just under the roll up section where you put pies and such. Still have the flour sifter and all that. If I get a chance tomorrow I will take some pics of it.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

This one looks almost exactly like mine, only difference is mine has red trim around the enamel top: http://www.flickr.com/photos/lalapapawawa/2578140167/


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

Keep an eye on ebay. There were a lot of manufacturers of these, so it may take a while to find a pix of yours and more info. Once in a while there are original catalogs and advertisements, also on ebay, showing pix of them, so if you spot one of those, it may be worth the price to add a bit of history to go along with yours.

Mine is in the process of being restored. Had to take it completely apart and reassemble it, as the bottom shelf had to be replaced. And the center shelf in the upper cabinet. Somebody has stored automobile parts in it and had broken those shelves. 

Mine had x number of layers of paint. Mine was originally mist green and ivory. I did the color matching too, so mine will be the original colors, when I finish it. So far all I've been able to find out is that it was sold by Montgomery Ward, probably in the 20's or 30's. (There's a sticker on the back.)

Good luck with your hunt for pix and more information. 

Lee


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

mine is a Knechtel Kitchen Kabinet,sat in my grans woodshed as long as i can remember and was left to me in her will! she considered it spare kindling till i told her i wanted it! then she was going to give it too me (1974) but i told her to keep it till she passed (1997) my DW started stipping the layers of white paint off and we discovered it had mirrors and ripply orange glass! hope to finish the project soon!


----------



## Trevilians (May 14, 2002)

Mine is a Sellers, circa 1923. Found it in a junk shop and traded the guy some old china for it. Mine had three or four layers of paint and while stripping the last layer (original grey-green), I discovered (too late) that there was stenciling on the doors. I took pictures and sketched the design for size and was able to find a local artist who made the pattern and stencilled the doors after I painted with the matched grey-green paint.

Mine sits in the pantry and is used every day. It does not have the sifter but does have the enameled top. When I figure out how to post pictures, I'll take one. 

The only thing we had to replace is the tabour which I found in the Phyllis Kennedy catalog. Check out phylliskennedy.com for replacement parts.


----------



## Trevilians (May 14, 2002)

I might have that website address wrong. I'll try to find the catalog and repost with the correct addy.


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

There's a Sellers on this page along with some others. Scroll down a little ways..
http://www.amishacres.com/history/cabinet_collection.html


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

I drug this out of the old farm house on the property this past summer, took the whole thing apart, cleaning and painting.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes I have one from arround 1913. It has never been painted and has a Tin worksurface that pulls out. All of the paper work inside the doors is still there. I'll take pics.http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3534/4028735415_6f62962782_b.jpghttp://farm3.static.flickr.com/2709/4029490718_7dc9edef42_b.jpg can someone make these pics for me, I don't know how, thank you.http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3477/4028735865_3a3be88762_b.jpg


----------



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

Mustangsally17, it's beautiful! My grandma had one but when she passed away the sisters tossed it to the dump when they went thru her house 
I would love to have one some day......


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you, MM. It was a lot of work but i was determined. There was too many coats of paint to strip it plus with all else to do time was an issue for me. It has a tin flour thingy on the left, pic doesnt show it well and the table part pulls out for prepping. I love it!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

We are building cabinets like some of those shown for our kitchen (no wall to wall cabinest in this 125 year old home). These pictures are great for some ideas.

Cathy


----------



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

Those are all great looking! I really appreciate all the links and pictures and ideas too! I could look at these all day long. I think they are still as useful today as they ever were. Sometimes I decorate mine for Christmas.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

i used to have a hoosier but sold it to a gal that refurbished it..it was a beauty..photo somewhere..

i also had a german shrunk, similar but fancier..i painted that with a soft celadon green paint and vanilla and painted cabbage roses and daisies on it..also have a photo of that somewhere..i liked the painted one better..but that ruined the value of it as an antique..actually refurbishing them does that too..but oh well..they were both nice


----------



## Itilley (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a hoosier but unfortunatley it is not original. Most of it is but some is new. Most people don't know that it has been rehabed. Mine is mostly oak and is the natural color. It doesn't have the flour box and sifter, It us great for storage. 

RenieB


----------



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

I'll have to get a picture of mine. I'm unsure of the manufacturer--and I've been researching it to try and find out what kind it is! It's not like any I've seen. It never had a sifter or flour bin, but did have a sugar jar and the spice racks. It was not built with a sifter or flour bin. It does have etched glass in the two upper cabinet doors. The legs are also different, as I ordered new legs when we restored it but they aren't quite right. Sometime, Grandad had replaced the legs with just a two by four base. Either the original legs got broken, or maybe Grandma wanted a solid base so she wouldn't have to sweep under it. 

My thought is that my cabinet might be a "bakers cabinet" rather than a hoosier, or it's an early hoosier. I've asked my aunts and uncles (all born in the 20's and 30's) if the remember getting it. They think that they "inherited" it when the family moved in with my Great Grandparents in the mid 30's. It probably belonged to my Great Grandparents first. But, it's mine. We spent a lot of time restoring it, and I love it!


----------



## Pa funnyfarm (Jun 22, 2002)

Mine isn't being put to it's best use right now, mostly what's in it is the "stuff" I gathered up here and there for it, but not using to really store anything other than old cast iron in the bottom, kitchen gadgets (old hand mixers, corn stripper, cabbage shredder type) in the drawers and the junk food stash on the pull out section. One of these days when I'm organized... 
Our home isn't really a good fit for the old furniture but I can't bring myself to not have some of it around for that feel of home.





























Mine says Sellers - best servant in the house on the front tag and I think it was marked from the 1920's on the back if memory serves. Between it, the old oak ice box and butchers block my little dining room is packed one you add my farm kitchen table and bench/chairs


----------

